

Court Decision Strips Whistleblower Protections From National Security Positions - mathiasben
http://www.pogo.org/blog/2013/08/activist-court-decision-strips-civil-service-rights-and-whistleblower-protections.html

======
erkose
From the Washington Post article, "The judges said a commissary worker could
tip off the enemy to a deployment after noticing a surge in inventory." The
commissary worker's tip in this scenario would not be covered by whistleblower
protection because there is no crime in inventory buildup. In this scenario
the commissary worker is a traitor.

